# hogs in madison/franklin county/oglethorpe??



## 3pits (Dec 20, 2008)

Anybody here ever hunt or see hogs in N madison county or franklin county, we have 50 acres.  I don t know much about tracking or finding hogs.  I have used dogs for catch work 20 years ago, and been to many bay competitions.  

I have a neighbor in madison county that caught a few 4-5 years ago, but we have not seen any since. 

we have 13 acres in oglethorpe county with some dry deep creek beds but I dont know the signs..the land is heavily wooded in old oaks,  the land is near Dr Bruebakers office and waston mill bridge state park

can some one educate me or confirm/deny hogs in my counties?  I know we have plenty of coyotes and plan to hunt them as it gets colder, we have lost goats and have the "permission" from the local dnr officer,,,


----------



## douglasgerlach (Dec 22, 2008)

I saw heavy hog sign in a beaver swamp south of crawford, but by the time we bowhunted it, it had reflooded.  I would guess that there were hogs around lake Oconee/Sinclair?


----------



## speedy261999 (Dec 26, 2008)

the land I hunt on the oconee/oglethorpe line has had a bad problem with hogs for the last 3 years. they trapped over 50 last year between june and november.


----------



## kylelever (Dec 29, 2008)

I have seen some in Hart County, near the dam.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 29, 2008)

> the land I hunt on the oconee/oglethorpe line has had a bad problem with hogs for the last 3 years. they trapped over 50 last year between june and november.




Is that in the Redlands WMA? I am looking for a closer WMA for me with hogs and I am about 20 minutes North of Atl.


----------



## speedy261999 (Jan 12, 2009)

its near the oconee/oglethorpe line on the oconee river. it's maybe a mile or 2 below the dam if you know anything about that area


----------



## SongDogSniper (Jan 12, 2009)

I hunt 170 acres in east Oglethorpe county near the Wilkes county line.  We have tons of hog tracks but I myself have yet to see a hog.  I hunt this land a for yote and bobcat, so I rarely get up in a stand.  Although the tracks are fresh and always changing, I havent seen one but the deer hunters on this land have killed several over the last few years.  If you have water on your property you should be in business, but as they could be in one week and gone the next week.

Good luck


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 12, 2009)

> I hunt 170 acres in east Oglethorpe county near the Wilkes county line. We have tons of hog tracks but I myself have yet to see a hog. I hunt this land a for yote and bobcat, so I rarely get up in a stand. Although the tracks are fresh and always changing, I havent seen one but the deer hunters on this land have killed several over the last few years. If you have water on your property you should be in business, but as they could be in one week and gone the next week.



Sounds like typical Northern WMA(Areas 1 & 2).........making it look more and more like I should be going South


----------

